# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Экспертное лечение Virusdie - помощь профессионалов для защиты сайтов

## olejah

Крупнейший российский регистратор доменов и хостинг-провайдер REG.RU объявляет о внедрении услуги экспертного лечения Virusdie. Сервис позволяет владельцам сайтов привлекать специалистов по безопасности при сложных случаях заражения, когда автоматические инструменты не могут устранить проблему.

С каждым годом вирусы, направленные на сайты, становятся сложнее, из-за чего их всё труднее обнаружить. Нередко даже специализированное ПО не в силах справиться с угрозой. В таких случаях поможет только вмешательство профессионалов в сфере кибербезопасности. Именно для решения подобных непростых проблем была разработана услуга экспертного лечения Virusdie.

Экспертное лечение Virusdie — услуга, с помощью которой пользователь передаёт свой сайт на анализ и лечение специалистам из центра реагирования Virusdie. Также, в случае бана ресурса и занесения его в чёрный список поисковых систем, эксперты устранят заражение, проконтролируют снятие блокировки и удаление ресурса из чёрного списка. При этом пользователю не нужно что-либо делать: всю работу берут на себя сотрудники компании.

Услуга представлена в 2 тарифах: — экспертное обслуживание на 6 месяцев — 4 900 рублей за один сайт; — экспертное обслуживание на 12 месяцев — 9 000 рублей за один сайт. Если в течение оплаченного периода сайт будет повторно заражён, то лечение будет проведено повторно и бесплатно.

Подробнее о заказе услуги пользователи смогут узнать в разделе «Справка» на сайте REG.RU.




> «Интеллектуальные сервисы по анализу данных и, в том числе, поиску вирусных угроз и лечению сайтов, в последние годы сделали качественный скачок в своём развитии. Тем не менее при решении сложных и нетипичных задач ни одна машина или алгоритм не сможет сравниться с человеком. Сервис экспертного лечения Virusdie, который в работе совмещает автоматические инструменты и знания специалистов, позволит нашим клиентам максимально быстро восстанавливать работоспособность интернет-проектов, а также по доступной цене в формате абонемента подключить специалистов по кибербезопаности к работе с сайтом», — комментирует генеральный директор REG.RU Алексей Королюк.





> «Для решения сложных задач кибербезопасности, неподвластных сегодня автоматике, мы создали экспертный центр реагирования Virusdie, где наши специалисты решают проблемы, используя автоматические инструменты, свой опыт и знания. Мы рады расширить сотрудничество с такой значимой на российском рынке компанией, как REG.RU, и в дополнении к уже поставляемому сервису автоматического обнаружения и устранения угроз на сайтах дать пользователям REG.RU удобный и доступный способ устранения веб-угроз в сложных случаях»,— дополняет генеральный директор Virusdie Илья Малышев.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Зачем здесь эта реклама?

----------

